# Spacer between "Cone spacer" and stem.



## jhowmah (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi im sort of trying to get lower... Is it okay to slam the stem to the "cone spacer" and not put any spacer between that and the stem?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jhowmah said:


> Hi im sort of trying to get lower... Is it okay to slam the stem to the "cone spacer" and not put any spacer between that and the stem?


Possibly, but manufacturers have differing recommendations. Specialized (for example) recommends NO spacers above the stem, while many others do.

If you provide some info on your year/make/model, we may be able to advise further.

BTW, from a fit standpoint, I'd advise against making large changes to saddle to bar drop. Better to make incremental changes, with several rides between them.


----------



## jhowmah (Apr 25, 2013)

Its a Cannnondale CAAD10, and yes ive been slowly lowering it down. I also know about not putting spacers on top the the stem. Im on the process "tweaking" my fit.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jhowmah said:


> Its a Cannnondale CAAD10, and yes ive been slowly lowering it down. I also know about not putting spacers on top the the stem. Im on the process "tweaking" my fit.


Gotcha. I'd suggest double checking with your dealer, but looking through C'dales online bike manual, they mention placing spacers above the stem, so you're ok. 

Once you're through tweaking fit and are sure you want a certain saddle to bar drop, I'd consider cutting the steerer down, but for resale purposes, leave a 1cm spacer above the stem. 

The conical spacer serves as a spacer as well as dust cap, so don't remove/ replace that with a spacer.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

How is your stem angled? If up, you can still turn it down.

Would not recommend cutting your steerer until you have put down a few long rides to see how you feel. I know a lot of steerer above the stem looks daft but better to make sure you wish to have that setup and you can still leave about 1cm on top.


----------



## jhowmah (Apr 25, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Gotcha. I'd suggest double checking with your dealer, but looking through C'dales online bike manual, they mention placing spacers above the stem, so you're ok.
> 
> Once you're through tweaking fit and are sure you want a certain saddle to bar drop, I'd consider cutting the steerer down, but for resale purposes, leave a 1cm spacer above the stem.
> 
> The conical spacer serves as a spacer as well as dust cap, so don't remove/ replace that with a spacer.


Git it thanks!


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

jhowmah said:


> Hi im sort of trying to get lower... Is it okay to slam the stem to the "cone spacer" and not put any spacer between that and the stem?


I don't think anyone answered your actual question: You can put your stem all the way down so it touches the top of the cone shaped headset topper. That goes for all bikes.


----------

